# Plots rule: ask permission first?



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

I read Plots guide book. It says All Plots must get from landowner's permit before hunting on plots. Is it true? I thought Plots mean welcome hunters entry plots anytime.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

I don't know what you read but.... Plots are lands leased from landowners by the state. They are marked with the yellow triangular sign. It says right in the plots guide and sign "open to hunting". You are allowed to walk right on (no vehicles beyond a certain point) nothing else. Some Plots lands may also state no hunting till a certain date or no hunting in unharvested crops. The guide also states that no direct contact with the landowner is needed and is preferred as such.


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

you better look plots book page 1 and read it. I know we does enter plots anytime before but this year plots guide book tell hunters must ask permit for all plots

http://gf.nd.gov/maps/plots-maps/news-changes.pdf


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

deafishunt... not to be rude but by what you posted you must be reading it wrong... thats only where the green signs are posted and its for vehicle access... telling you whether its been granted already or you need the landowners permission... now I havent gotten my plots book this year and am only going by what you posted


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

ok bottom sentenece " ALL PLOTS is private land ,and the program would exist without private landowners willing to allow hunting on their land.
Its meaning ask permit first before hunting? I know about waterfowl hunting on plots of course... but it says all plots. am I correct point?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Just hunt it and behave yourself, the landowner does not want to be bothered.

good luck, I hope you limit out and have a great time.
:beer:


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

ME??? BEHAVE?? HAHA.. You have a good weekend on pheasant opening!! Who first get longer tail like more than 24" on first day? HAHA...
I hope another people should check twice about new rule for 2007 maybe they agree with me. I am not sure this book say so.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

deafishunt said:


> ok bottom sentenece " ALL PLOTS is private land ,and the program would exist without private landowners willing to allow hunting on their land.
> Its meaning ask permit first before hunting? I know about waterfowl hunting on plots of course... but it says all plots. am I correct point?


No need to ask for permission on PLOTS land. You are not understanding the quote properly. First off, your quote should read...."the program would *not* exist without private landowners willing to allow hunting on their land."

That statement means exactly what its says....without landowners willing to allow hunters access, the PLOTS program would not exist.

Bobm is right (as usual!). Don't bother the landowner to ask permission to hunt PLOT land.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

> I hope another people should check twice about new rule for 2007 maybe they agree with me. I am not sure this book say so.


I don't understand the confusion, seems very self explanatory to me and everyone else here. :huh:

Here's your quote:


> " ALL PLOTS is private land ,and the program would exist without private landowners willing to allow hunting on their land.


JUST GO HUNT'in WILL YA... and as Bob said, behave yourself. :splat:


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

You are right, I misunderstand about plots rule. Thanks for information! I went Beaver Bay in Mercer Co. There are plenty roosters by water. :wink:


----------



## Jayhawk (Aug 19, 2007)

If no green signs are present on the area, then under no circumstance
may a hunter _*drive*_ on any PLOTS *without permission* from the landowner.

Only thing I see that you would need permission.


----------

